# Local TAMs Separation/Divorce Support Group?



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Wouldn't it be great if those of us on here who were near each other could all meet for dinner and coffee and just talk in person once or twice a month? That would be so awesome. I'm part of a women's support group but none of the women in my group are separated or divorced. They are all working on their marriages. I'm the youngest one there and the only one separated 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

That would be wonderful wildflower. I think thats one of the hardest parts through all this is feeling so alone. I dont have any family out by me or any really close friends near....I have casual friends....but my H was who I had...funny because I remember saying something like that to him on our way home the night he left. We were talking about his possible relocation for work and he asked how I felt about it...I said I didnt have any ties here....that he and the kids were my life and where he needed to be I would be. Laughs on me isnt it? He left me that night and decided to give up his job as well...


----------



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

I think it'd be great too. I have a couple of close friends who I can talk to about what I'm going through, and they offer great advice and insight, however, they aren't going through the same thing. It'd be nice to be with people who are going through the same thing to offer each other support through it. I don't like to talk to family about it, because they turn it against an us against him type of thing. IC and women's support group are great, but I'd like another resource on a less formal scale. Coffee, drinks, food.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

Well if anyone lives near Laughlin/Bullhead area I'm game. I don't have any family near by and the few friends who I can call on locally....so it would be great to meet some people who really got what this was like. Hugs!


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea.

Looked for local support groups but haven't found any that honestly, appealed to my sensibilities. Too focused on a particular aspect.

Just good folks to share coffee, experiences and wisdom.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

We could probably set something up on a video comefrencing network to talk face to face with many members here. That is if someone wants to go through all the trouble of setting it up. Other wise skype is a good second option.

As far as support groups go there are ok and hobbible ones.... 

I went to a local divorce support group a few weeks ago. I absolutely hated it! It was a Christian group headed by some bitter fat woman that wouldn't let me say anything to help others because she knew everything. These people acted like divorce was some terminal illness that you can't stop and just have to deal with and said I was crazy for trying to get my wife back. Doesn't the same god who heals cancer and give new life have more than enough power to help two people talk like adults again.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

Nsweet said:


> We could probably set something up on a video comefrencing network to talk face to face with many members here. That is if someone wants to go through all the trouble of setting it up. Other wise skype is a good second option.
> 
> As far as support groups go there are ok and hobbible ones....
> 
> I went to a local divorce support group a few weeks ago. I absolutely hated it! It was a Christian group headed by some bitter fat woman that wouldn't let me say anything to help others because she knew everything. These people acted like divorce was some terminal illness that you can't stop and just have to deal with and said I was crazy for trying to get my wife back. Doesn't the same god who heals cancer and give new life have more than enough power to help two people talk like adults again.


Dont give up on support groups....after 14 months separated I found a good one last week. This is the 4th one I tried and the Pastor was very willing to listen to me and says he will help me and guide me towards reconciliation. I, like you, keep trying to stay positive that my husband will come back to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hilly2 (Jan 15, 2012)

I would LOVE to be part of a local support group! I have not been able to find any good support groups in my area, just the Divorce Care ones. Message me if you live in the Los Angeles area :smthumbup:


----------



## SilverPanther (Feb 2, 2012)

I agree that would be awesome! I used to be a member of an online fan group that had a whole network of local fan communities all over the world. It was basically a support group for geeks, lol.

But it was nice to talk online with these like minded people, but even n.icer to get together and meet them in person. It was definately one of the coolest experiences of my teens/early 20s. If there was any sort of TAM meetup going on anywhere relatively close to me (Pennsylvania is where I am), I'd be game to try and go.

Also agree that is kind of why I am leery of support groups, because I am afraid of having an experience like NSweet's. I don't want t be treated like a victim of abuse, or like I need to be told I have to "move on" or "be strong"...these are things I am fine with. I am just trying to grieve properly....because last time, I didn't. I just started running and didn't look back, and I thought I was strong, but in truth I was just repressing everything and in denial about how okay I was, and it pretty much destroyed my life in the end. This time I want to cry and grieve and feel it and fully accept my husband is gone...so that I'll be a lot more cautious and prepared if/when the day comes that he wants to come back.


----------

